# Rehab'ing metal building to A1 office space



## Manassasralph (Sep 23, 2013)

Fifteen years ago I needed a building for my commercial printing business. We had a 10,000 sq. ft., two story metal building built. At the time our lot was in the sticks, but now we have several A1, three and four story commercial buildings around us.

I would like to rehab the building, and make it into A1 office space. As the exterior is just metal bolted on, I would think it could be easily replaced with something like a glass curtain wall. Similarly, the interior (except for a front office space) is open and hasn't been finished.

Where do I start and how do I can I make the rehab cost effective?

Any help appreciated,

Ralph


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like you need an Architect and/or Engineer.

They will be able to advise you on necessary upgrades and provide you with ways to proceed. 

Make certain you get an Architect that is familiar commercial design in your area.

The ADA requirements could be quite an obstacle to comply with.

Good Luck...:thumbsup:


----------

